# MAC Dolly Mix eye shadow x 4



## Risser (Feb 27, 2007)

Yeah!! I just got Dolly Mix 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Part swatches(under fluorescent light):




**no flash





**with flash





**no flash

Playful(VP) and Playful(S) of Barbie are different shades. Nearly Night is slight gray lilac not intense violet likes Mystical Mist.


----------



## Risser (Feb 28, 2007)

Yah! Fresh swatches of 2 e/s quad!!! You can save money if you like compared quad much more than dolly mix quad. :loveya:

swatches(under fluorescent light & with flash):





**Dolly mix quad





**Compared quad

*I'm glad to answer questions about dolly mix, but I'm afraid I can't help anyone do a CP for personal reasons. *


----------



## burkle (Feb 28, 2007)

Jemay from Cozycot also posted her pics


----------



## geeko (Mar 1, 2007)

here's a pic of my dollymix quad and comparison

http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c6...comparison.jpg

swatch


----------



## Schoko-Addict (Mar 10, 2007)

I went to the MAC counter in Stuttgart/Germany today and was very surprised to see that they are selling the Dollymix Quad! Here's a pic of mine:







on NC15 skin:


----------



## magi (May 10, 2008)




----------

